# cone biopsy



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hello Peter, well I had ICSI and am now 6 weeks pregnant can't relax yet as I havn't had scan etc BUT I did the worse thing and started reading a baby book and I've read that if you've had a cone biopsy and lazer treatment of the cervix there's a greater chance of miscarrige. I have had both of these and was told it had all healed nicely but now I'm really worried that this will happen I was already paronoid this has just made me 100 times worse can you comment on this?
Thanks
Clarex


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Clare said:


> Hello Peter, well I had ICSI and am now 6 weeks pregnant can't relax yet
> 
> Congratulations!! Relax and enjoy your pregnancy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Peter  you've calmed me down again for a while, I read your article, very intersting and worth thinking about.
Thanks again
Love Clarexx


----------

